
Make America Great Again by Cracking Down on Tax Havens - pseudolus
https://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/make-america-great-again-by-cracking-down-on-tax-havens/
======
ncmncm
Prediction: on detailed analysis, this measure will turn out to have the
("unexpected!") effect of reducing the taxes of billionaires, and raising
mine.

Just like last year's "tax cut".

